# 09.14.13 Amberjack



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

Good vis on Saturday for bringing home some Amberjack. Crazy current on one dive. Saw some large Snapper that we hope will still be handing around in October. I'll post a video link once it is edited.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Details man, Details!!!

good fish, how deep, how big, how bad?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

another good day of diving that gun sure can kill some fish can it 


Jeremy maybe someday you'll be able to make it back out on the water with us:whistling:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice! sounds like fun!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

good eats right there.
WTG & thanks for sharing.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice AJ and nice hat. Go Noles!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

TONER said:


> Jeremy maybe someday you'll be able to make it back out on the water with us:whistling:


Yeah, tell me about it! Having every other week off allows me to do things that I couldn't before, now I just don't have time for diving. It should get better once the baby gets here.....or worse? :-/


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Yeah, tell me about it! Having every other week off allows me to do things that I couldn't before, now I just don't have time for diving. It should get better once the baby gets here.....or worse? :-/


You should just sell all your dive stuff now. We can have a big yard sale together since we won't have any time for outside activities pretty soon.


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

Billybob+ said:


> Details man, Details!!!
> 
> good fish, how deep, how big, how bad?


Depth was about 100'. Barge somewhere (captain wasn't giving up the location). FWC, surveying at the dock, weighed it at 29.8 pounds.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> You should just sell all your dive stuff now. We can have a big yard sale together since we won't have any time for outside activities pretty soon.


Heck no! I'm not moving away, just been busy.


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

coolbluestreak said:


> Heck no! I'm not moving away, just been busy.


I offered MillerTime $20 bucks for his speargun on Saturday. He just wasn't quite ready to let it go.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I may be a dummy but I knew better then to ask where!

Glad to hear they're moving in closer! congrats on a nice fish.



MiltonDiver said:


> Depth was about 100'. Barge somewhere (captain wasn't giving up the location). FWC, surveying at the dock, weighed it at 29.8 pounds.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MiltonDiver said:


> I offered MillerTime $20 bucks for his speargun on Saturday. He just wasn't quite ready to let it go.


Ha ha, I'll match your $20 and raise you $1.


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

coolbluestreak said:


> Ha ha, I'll match your $20 and raise you $1.


 
LOL. I'm all in at $25. He probably won't sell the GoPro. He'll rationalize that he can use it to take movies of the baby.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess since you guys have been soo generous with your offers I will throw in all of my tanks for an extra $2 each. That would make it $37...sound like a deal?

Oh the best part. How about we start at $50 for the boat and $100 for the truck. Won't need it in Georgia at all so I might as well get rid of it all


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Shoot, I'll give you 15k for the truck as long as you throw in a gallon of DEF.


----------

